# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Cage Ideas....

## tjones

Im gettting my first crested soon, :Dancin' Banana:  and I just want some ideas about the cage setup, could you guys post some pictures of yours????
Thanks in advance!!! :Good Job:

----------


## LaFilleClochette

we have a medium exoterra tank and i think Tonks (our crestie) really enjoys it. here are some pics:







and finally you can see a Tonks butt  :Very Happy:  



We got a med. Rainforest kit, it was 200$ but i think totally worth it, tho we did have to buy the coconut hides seoeratly and i believe that we did end up getting another plant on the side. Overall Tonks seems to love it, she hides in the plants all day and then in the evening comes out to chase the crickets  :Very Happy:

----------

_tjones_ (07-20-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

exo terra glass cages are my favorite for adults, just because they look so nice and are a great size for one or two adults.

They are pricey, so you might do what I do: browse craigslist and get lucky.

----------


## tjones

what would you recomend for two juviniles, i was thinking about putting a 10 gallon on its side so it would be tall and skinny, would that work

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I use zilla screen habitats. I think they come out to be equivalent to 20 gallons They are cheap, easy to clean and work great for crested or gargoyle geckos.

----------


## Maize411

Very nice setup! I love cresties :0) I'm sure she loves the new home  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

LaFilleClochette, is it really 84 degrees in your crested enclosure? If so you need to get the temps down right away--the max temp you want for cresteds is about 80 degrees.

----------


## LaFilleClochette

that thing was under the UTH- I turned it off so temps will go down now  :Very Happy:  thanks for letting me know

----------


## mlededee

No problem--you shouldn't really need a UTH with cresteds unless your house gets really cold in the winter, like below 62-63ish. 68-78 is perfect for them.  :Smile:

----------


## chetman7

this was my old setup.   exo terra 18x18

----------


## BallPythons9

Here's mine. The cage is much bigger than necessary, but I think he likes the extra space!




Find The Gecko! HaHa



Here's My Crestie, I Love This Shot-



Here's Another-

----------

